# Foiles New Call - Serious Irony or Stupidity?



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

So Foiles is promoting his new call named "Crime Scene"

Doesn't sound like ole Jeffy is feeling contrite.

What an asshat.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

He is laughing all the way to the bank, and flipping every one off on the way there!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I think I saw a video of him back in March with that call. Looks like he's trying to pay off some court fees: $159!


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Jeff Foiles was at the Game Fair in MN on Sunday (8/14). I thought he had to do jail time. By the way, his booth was very busy.


----------



## goose111 (Jul 30, 2008)

His jail time starts next week, I heard 13 months and 100,000$


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Which states will give him a liscense and when?? I hope never!! :eyeroll:


----------



## hardcorewisconsin (Sep 28, 2011)

i wouldent support that idot!


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

Actually, his jail time, on the US charges starts in Nov. Regarding Canada: he has reached an agreement with the prosecutor, but the judge has yet to rule on it. The judge can reject the agreement...which I hope is the case, as the fool has gotten off way too light.

Regarding the name of his call...that is called arrogance and ignorance.


----------



## mn_fowler (Aug 8, 2011)

Finally, someone makes a call that works well in parks and city ponds.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

:rollin:


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

foiles is an arrogant idiot and a prick....i get a kick out of the guys that still support him. they are about as pathetic as he is. get a life foiles fans, and do your self a favor and quit life


----------



## taykem (Nov 28, 2013)

Woah woah woah!!!! Now while I still do use my Foiles calls (because they are my old faithfulls) I will not buy any of his new gear when/if they wear out. He gave us all a bad name chasing money and throwing away values and ethics. And that my friends definitely does not rock. :rock:


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

His calls work and that's all I will have to do with foiles. If I buy a new call from him it will be because I'm sick of fricken blaze orange or baby blue zinks or misshapen rnts. His calls kill birds and just because he got in trouble doesn't mean we all do that crap. My dad and his buddy slaughter geese when they go and they use 4 full bodies, laying in fields in their camo, and blow foiles calls.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

One really has to wonder if the call companies aren't just recycling the same old calls and just giving them a new name to boost sales again. Honestly... If a company is marketing 20 goose calls can their really be that much room for anything new?


----------

